# Scottish rally



## Mupitmedic (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi there, I'm a newbie to motor homing and was wondering if there are any scottish rallies being organised in the next few months.

Cheers
Jimbo


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Mupitmedic said:


> Hi there, I'm a newbie to motor homing and was wondering if there are any scottish rallies being organised in the next few months.
> 
> Cheers
> Jimbo


Hi Jimbo

We have nothing planned for Scotland in the foreseeable future as we do not have anybody up there to organise anything  maybe you would like to do one yourself? If you fancy doing one just let me know and I will help all I can.

Jacquie


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hi jimbo, if you keep a eye open for post from "magbrin" she usually has something going on at her cl near inverness which are good fun.put magbrin in search forum box for more info. :roll: jim m


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mupitmedic said:


> Hi there, I'm a newbie to motor homing and was wondering if there are any scottish rallies being organised in the next few months.
> 
> Cheers
> Jimbo


Hi Jimbo,

I'm up for helping etc and I'm not far from you. Just along the road in fact A907 at Comrie

1st thing to do is try and find an event or something you (we?) could hold the rally around.

Classic vehicle events are my fav'

Alex B ..... (Comrie Fife)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe Northern Fruitcakes Rally could go even further north next year??


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I see no reason why not.. Jimbo?

How about building the rally around an event?

AB13


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Your one above your one and only post then Jimbo? 

Pity!

ab :?


----------

